# The Problem with Waxstock is....



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to go out there and use my new products NOW!!!!! and it's blinking dark!


Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Stand Halogens is what you need :lol:


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dont let that stop you!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Me too Clive


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, I didnt buy a single thing! Thought I'd easily spend atleast £100!


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm broke.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> Stand Halogens is what you need :lol:


Yep done that before...:lol:

Even waxed in the rain...


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Turbo Tony said:


> I'm broke.


+1 :lol:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

all my stuff is still in the car as I am trying to hide it without it getting noticed and how much I have spent.

Any one any ideas how to get it from the boot of my car, through the house/kitchen/back door and into the shed without OH seeing it :lol:

So far I have only come up to leave all the stuff in my boot, when I next wash the car get most of my current stuff out the shed and mix it in with the new one hoping it wont get seen how much I bought :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I was more thinking... It's too far away lol


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

Midnight wander while they are asleep


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

weathers stopping me today trying out waxstock goodies


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a play with my new Sholl S3 Gold S30+ and S40 this afternoon on the 205...nothing short of awesome...thinking I need to set a weekend aside and will be correcting the hell out of it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looked alright to me already Nick


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Naa there are some bits I am not happy with....think it needs a wet sand


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I managed to beat the weather finally today, Hooray! Used the product I wanted to this afternoon:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3669856#post3669856

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm broke and did not buy half the things I wanted !! Also had to buy the misses a few things to sweeten her up for when she sees how much money was drawn out of the account before I went !!


----------

